# Britax or Graco?



## RayN (Apr 5, 2011)

Britax Roundabout 55 Convertible Car Seat or Graco MyRide 65 Convertible Car Seat

I've been doing research on car seats, and I think I've narrowed it down two these two. We haven't had the baby yet, so I need one that works for a newborn, and I want one to last as long as possible and rear facing that longer the better. Originally I was going to go with the Britax, but then I read that the Graco has more leg room as the baby grows. And then I read the Graco has some issues with the harness straps adjusting. Price isn't a problem, since my parents are going to buy it or pay for part of it. So Some experienced moms opinions would really help us to decide which one we want.

Thanks


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never played with a Roundabout, so can't directly compare, but both my 4 month old and my 26 month old ride in myrides.the only strap adjustment issue I've had came from the fact that the strap adjustment is at the front of the seat, so if you install more upright rear-facing it can get buried in the seat back. this hasn't been a big issue for us, but occasionally can be a pain


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate the My Ride, which we have RF. The straps are very finicky and hard to adjust. They tangle quite easily. I don't have any experience with the other seat.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

The Britax seats are a bit iffy on fitting a newborn well. They seem to fit some tall/long torsoed babies, but not short or small ones, and sometimes not even average ones. The older Britax seats don't fit newborns at all. So I'd go with the MyRide of those two since you have no way to know how big your kid will be. It also has a slightly longer shell and more legroom. Other options to consider: Sunshine Kids Radian, Evenflo Triumph Advance, The First Years TrueFit.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I would not get a Britax convertible for a newborn. Of the two, only the My Ride is likely to fit most newborns well.

That being said, before you go for a convertible, make sure it fits in your car at the full 45 degree recline you'll need for several months. If it doesn't, use an infant seat in the interim, and then switch to a convertible once baby can tolerate a more upright angle.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree that I'd also look at the TrueFit and the Triumph65.


----------



## RayN (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll look into those other brands yall mentioned.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

LOVE my MyRide. No issues adjusting it or with twisting. And it has really nice padding for a newborn.


----------

